# Aston Martin DB9 Volante 2006 - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

A Aston Martin Db9 Volante for a complete work that was carried out during 135 hours of work.










First wash with snow foam to loose much dirt for the next wash , no need to inflict more damages with a bad wash.










Wolfs brake duster doing his job during 15 minutes , what a great product.










Soft top washed for later being waterproofed.










Some parts removed and tagged.










After the claying and its sad to see such nice car covered with DA sanding marks , newer Astons have all this problem and i can´t imagine no one see that in the factory....



































Bonnet covered with holograms and DA sanding marks.










































5050










Front Bumper


































front sideway


































Other side was the same thing


















and more DA sanding marks not removed in the factory , i wonder if they make a Mega Factory they will rave about the superb paint finish....


















another angle with different light


















Under outside mirror


















Rear bumper


























Sideway and door.




















































Paint corrected


















Trunk with several deep scratches but the clear coat was in safe condition to make that..


















5050



















Other part of the trunk



































Rear lights


























Passenger sideway













































































Rimms and wheel arches detailed with bolts polished and bolted with 80 nm first and 135 nm then.


















The interior needed some tlc to be in top shape.


















Some pics during the detail




































































The after with leather cleaned and treated , wood polished and waxed.


































Motor


























Zaino Z2 Pro x 2 and Crystal Rock for protection.





























































































































































Some sun gun pics.




























































































Outside the studio











































































Regards

Rui


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work as usual Rui, your write ups and work are always an inspiration to me buddy :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Same as Eurogloss : AMAZING work Rui 

Can't feel indifferent when you have that much gloss


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work mate.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice post, brilliant results, love the colour & finish :thumb:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

beaytiful car, very nice job


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice and shiny


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Great job Rui!!Your a real pro!! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you all Guys , more works to post soon...

In the meantime this is my current project , a full restore of an Ferrari 550 Maranello neglected very badly , some preview shots.



































Regards


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Nice work Rui :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow amazing transformation!! - looking forward to the Ferrari write up


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Amazing Rui, simply incredible detail shown, thanks.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

mike swell said:


> Nice work Rui :thumb:





Derek Mc said:


> Amazing Rui, simply incredible detail shown, thanks.


Thank you guys and regarding this Ferrari 550 , it should be finished this wednesday night but i have 5 posts to make before that


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing...


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking reflections :argie:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Looks amazing...





PaulN said:


> Cracking reflections :argie:


Thanks and every AM should leave factory like this


----------

